# The music of Renaissance & Baroque!



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Regards forum!

I have a few questions to ask you, and i would be pleased to have som answers!
Im very into the form of music Fugues,Toccatas aswell as Pavans/Pavians.
And as you can see from what i preefer above you could probaly guess that im into the music of Renaissance aswell as Baroque. 
I play the piano myself and im very found of Keyboard music and what goes with that is that im playing pieces orginally wrote for Harpsichord on the piano.
I appreciate Glenn Gould's way to do this and by that Johann Sebastian Bach comes very high on the list of my favorites composers..Closely followed by William Byrd.
Ive started to discover more composers in the two era's which are named Orlando Gibbons, Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck, John Bull, Francois Couperin, Louis Couperin & Jean-Philippe Rameau.
I would be glad if you could mention youre favorite-'

*Fugue (By any composer from the era)
*Toccata (By any composer from the era)
*Pavian/Pavan (By any composer from the era)
*Piece of Keyboard music by Orlando Gibbons, William Byrd, Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck, John Bull, Francois Couperin, Louis Couperin, Jean-Philippe Rameau or any other composer from the two eras.
played by any kind of Keyboard (Cembalo,Harpsichord,Organ or Pianoforte)
*Keyboard Suite from the two eras?
*Keyboard Overture from the two eras?
*Youre favorite composer from the two eras?
*Youre favorite form of music (Opera,Chambermusic,Mazurka..?)
*Any other random piece of music you like from the two eras? (Any form)

My answers for the questions would be-'

*Favorite Fugue? - Johann Sebastian Bach - Fugue in E Major BWV.878 from WTC.2 - 



*Favorite Toccata? Johann Sebastian Bach - Toccata in E Minor BWV.914 - 



*Favorite Pavian/Pavan? Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Pavana Lachrimae - 



*Favorie Piece of music by:
Orlando Gibbons:Lord of Salisbury - 



William Byrdavian MB.16 - 



Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinckavana Lachrimae - 



John Bull:Fantasy for keyboard - 



Francois Couperin:Les Barricades mysterieuses - 



Louis Couperin:Suite in C major IV.Sarabande - 



Jean-Philippe Rameu:Suite in G Minor - 



*Favorite Keyboard Suite from the two eras? 
Johann Sebastian Bach - French Suite No.2 in C Minor BWV.813 Allemande - 



Jean-Philippe Rameu - Suite in G Minor - 



*Favorite Overture from the two eras?
Johann Sebastian Bach - Overture in French Style BWV.831 - 



(?)
*Youre favorite composers from the two eras? Already mentioned mine.
*Youre favorite form of music? Pavan/Pavian,Fugues and Toccatas.
*Any other random piece of music you like from the two eras? 
Johann Sebastian Bachrelude No.6 in D minor BWV.875 - 



Silvius Leopold Weiss:Sonata in D Minor Prelude - 




I would be glad if you could post a youtube link for the pieces that you mentioned,
Thanks for the answers and youre patience!
I think we could have a nice discussion going on here 

Regards, the second William Byrd.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

One of my favorite things about the Baroque era that you haven't mentioned is Baroque opera.


----------



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Im not so found of it, Sorry.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

That's ok, man! Everything in good time. You've explored a load of music that I haven't yet.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I like Bach. I'm open to exploring other keyboard works from the Baroque and earlier, but thus far I only have a few (some Buxtehude, Pachelbel, and D. Scarlatti).

I suppose I can answer a couple of your questions.

*Toccata (By any composer from the era) BWV 538 "Dorian" 
*Keyboard Suite from the two eras? BWV 825 Partita no. 1
*Your favorite composer from the two eras? J.S. Bach
*Your favorite form of music (Opera,Chambermusic,Mazurka..?) Solo keyboard


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Rather a long and involved post and it would take me ages to reply to every question asked.
I have a great love of a wide range of music but keep coming back to the Baroque, there isn't any aspect of it I dislike.
One composer you've not listed is Henry Purcell, he didn't compose a great deal of purely keyboard music, it all fits onto one CD. 
I often play the one I have and marvel at what's going on in the music.


----------



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah, Henry Purcell.. Yesterday i tried to find Harpsichord music from him, or music of him played on the piano but didn't find any. Thans for the find! Would gladly like to hear more if you got more links.

Regards,


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

if you're a keyboardist, why not deorchestrate and reduce the pieces that aren't keyboard works and make them into one?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

A whole new subject and I was going to start a thread about this.
But I personally dislike hearing music originally composed for the harpsichord played on the piano. For me the piano is so far removed from the original sound intended or heard from the composer.


----------



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Well , i like it. I like Glenn Goulds way to do this.


----------

